# Duck or goose fajitas



## Ryan 21 (Sep 10, 2003)

Anybody have any recipies for?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

What we do is buy those Schilling's Fajita season packets. Cut the breast meat in the recommended strips and then marinate them. Then just fry they up with all the normal Fajita vegetables. If this is not helpful just let me know and I will put in all the details. Anyway those Shcillings packets are pretty good. McCormick also makes some good season packets as well. Once again I hope this helps a little.


----------



## Ryan 21 (Sep 10, 2003)

Thanks!!


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

I've used this for whole chicken breasts and whole venison roasts.
1/4 cup lime juice
3 Tbls. olive oil OR vegetable oil - divided
4 cloves garlic - crushed
3 tsp. soy sauce - divided
1 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. liquid smoke
1/2 tsp. cayenne pepper
1/4 tsp. black pepper
1 lb. boned, skinned chicken breasts OR skirt steak
2 Tbls. water
1/2 tsp. lime juice
1 dash salt
1 dash black pepper
1 lrg. Spanish onion - sliced thin 
1/2 med. green bell pepper - seeded, sliced thin
1/2 med. red bell pepper - seeded, sliced thin
1/2 med. yellow bell pepper - seeded, sliced thin

-Combine 1/4 cup lime juice, 2 Tbls. oil, garlic, 2 tsp. soy sauce, 1 tsp. salt, 
liquid smoke, cayenne pepper, and 1/4 tsp. black pepper in a sealable plastic 
container, add chicken/steak to container, cover, and refrigerate for at least
2 hours, or overnight (preferred).
-Combine water, 1 tsp. soy sauce, 1/2 tsp. lime juice, and a dash of salt and 
pepper; set aside.
-Grill meat over a medium-high flame for 4-5 minutes per side, or until cooked 
through.
-Cut meat into thin strips; set aside and keep warm.
-In a large skillet over medium-high heat, cook onion and peppers in remaining 
1 Tbls. oil until brown; remove from heat; pour reserved liquid mixture over 
onions and peppers.
-Toss together meat, onions, and peppers.

Notes: Serve with warm tortillas, pico de gallo, cheese, sour cream, and 
guacamole. When I make this, I make sure to marinade at least overnight; 
the taste from the marinade is so good, I like to make it stronger.


----------

